# Toddler wants to kiss on the lips



## Upside (Jun 27, 2007)

I almost don't want to post this because my MIL made me feel so weird today but I really want to hear from other moms. My DD is 2 and a half. She is not really cuddly, but does like to give kisses and hugs before bed and when someone comes or leaves. Sometimes she goes for the cheek, sometimes she goes for the lips. I never thought much about it because it's just a peck, sometimes its an air kiss. But when MIL was leaving, DD tried to kiss her on the lips and MIL got upset, like really bothered, like it was somehow sexual







: .

Is it bad that I haven't discouraged kisses on the lips? I don't encourage it either, I usually give kisses on the forehead anyway. It's not like she's kissing strangers at all, let alone on the lips. I just don't think it's a big deal, she's only 2. Feel free to set me straight. I certainly don't want to be damaging my daughter!!


----------



## snuggly mama (Mar 29, 2004)

Dd is six, and we still kiss on the lips. (Or cheeks, or forehead, or whatever). Honestly, if your dd isn't bothered by it, then I don't think it's a big deal. Your MIL maybe has some issues of her own to deal with!


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Upside* 
Feel free to set me straight.

It'd be your MIL I'd be setting straight!! Good grief, that kind of nonsense makes me crazy. When DD wasn't around I'd give her hell for demonizing such and innocent and sweet gesture. I'd make sure to tell her in no uncertain terms that she should consider herself LUCKY to get kisses from MY daughter.


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

I kissed my mom and dad on the lips till I was 9-10 somewhere in there. I remember some family members commenting on how they should not allow me to kiss them on the lips but neither of my parents ( who were divorced when I was 3-4) paid them any attention I stopped kissing them on the lips on my own.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

umm... hello american prudishness. A lot of other countries, it's no big deal to kis on the lips. I don't care as long as it's not MEANT as something sexual. Sounds like MIL has issues







:


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

Your MIL needs a talking to. My grandparents, aunt & dad all kiss on the lips, still and I'm in my thirties. There is nothing sexual about it, I kiss ds on the lips, I kiss my nieces, 7 & 8 on the lips as does their father (my brother).

I would talk to your MIL so that she doesn't impose her issues on your dd.


----------



## Upside (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, thank you all for responding so quickly. I'm normally pretty confident in how I parent but this issue just caught me off guard. In my family, no kind of affection was shown AT ALL! I never saw my parents hug or kiss or anything. I am totally not raising my children this way, I love to show affection, but this seed of doubt got planted this afternoon. It's good to know we're not weirdos!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

we kiss on the lips, too. It's only weird if you make it weird.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My dh still kisses his parents on the lips once in awhile.









-Angela


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like your MIL has some issues she may need help with, there is absolutely nothing wrong with toddlers giving lip kisses. I smooch mine on the lips all the time, it's his favorite form of kissing


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

I kiss both my parents on the lips too.

Sometimes I question, "hmmmm, is this weird?", (I think when I'm around other people who don't) but usually I don't even think twice about it.

I agree it's only weird if you make it weird, kinda like people who are freaked out by breastfeeding.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We are all lip kissers here.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
we kiss on the lips, too. It's only weird if you make it weird.

Yeah, we kiss on the lips, too. I'm not sure at what age I stopped doing this with my own parents, but I don't think it's inherently weird.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
umm... hello american prudishness. A lot of other countries, it's no big deal to kis on the lips. I don't care as long as it's not MEANT as something sexual. Sounds like MIL has issues







:

My family is French Canadian, and all family members out to cousins kiss "hello" and "goodbye" on the lips, adults as well as children. I kissed both my parents on the lips until the day they died, in their seventies.
I realize there are cultural differences about this, but I can't imagine any of them applying to a two year old!


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I love baby kisses on the lips! I dont see how anyone can turn that into a sexual matter! I love it when my children kiss me on the lips, never thought of it the way your MIL has. It is a sweet innocent show of affection.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

It isn't weird until they try and stick their tongue in your mouth because....daddy does it to mommy.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
It isn't weird until they try and stick their tongue in your mouth because....daddy does it to mommy.









true, true


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Another vote for kissing on the lips being normal. DD is 3.5 and sometimes we kiss on the lips, sometimes on the cheek sometimes on the leg (or whatever piece of anatomy is closest







).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
It isn't weird until they try and stick their tongue in your mouth because....daddy does it to mommy.

So true!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Your MIL is the one with the problem.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My mom is like this too. *SIGH* My daughter kisses us on the lips.


----------



## amaretto (Aug 16, 2007)

If MIL tried to dishearten DD, I would say to DD "Sweety, grandma is upset because she wants her germs/lipstick back, give her a biiiiig kiss".







:

No kissing on the lips here but I can see your point.

I hate it when people endanger children's innocence and hurt their feelings. I was astonished when the mother of a male friend got upset because her son was late for lunch. He and I were wrestling playfully in the sea and she described it as a hideous sexual game. She dared ask if I liked the







from behind. I didn't understand what she meant until years later. I still remember her mean look. I think I will slap her if I ever meet her again


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeell,

I might get flamed for this, but, I think it's ok for G-ma to *calmly* say, w/o any sort of "this is wrong" implication, "Honey, I'd prefer for you to kiss me on the cheek/forehead/whatever."

I know it's completely innocent on DD's part, but, I do think personal boundaries should be respected. Think if it was the reverse, and DD was the one who wasn't comfortable with it...you'd want her to say, "I don't like kisses there, please."

When my DD tries to hug another little kid who doesn't like it, even though it's obviously innocent, I say, "Oh, it looks like X doesn't want to be hugged right now, so, let's (alternate activity)."

That said, I kiss my DD on the lips, and I *still* kiss (quick peck) my grandpa on the lips...it's just what we've always done (he's Russian - if that has any cultural influence on it, I don't know)


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh honestly. I still kiss all my family members out to cousins on the lips, and so does DH's family. No biggie whatsoever!


----------



## KJoslyn78 (Jun 3, 2007)

my oldest DD is almost 9 and we still kiss on the lips sometimes. It's just a peck for goodbye or good night, and i see nothing wrong with it.

ETA - i agree that if grandma doesn't like it - that without saying it's wrong- she can let him know she likes her kisses on her (alternative location) instead.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

There is nothing sexual about having that special intimacy with someone. I kiss DS2 on the lips, DS1 outgrew that when he was about 5.


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Upside* 
I almost don't want to post this because my MIL made me feel so weird today but I really want to hear from other moms. My DD is 2 and a half. She is not really cuddly, but does like to give kisses and hugs before bed and when someone comes or leaves. Sometimes she goes for the cheek, sometimes she goes for the lips. I never thought much about it because it's just a peck, sometimes its an air kiss. But when MIL was leaving, DD tried to kiss her on the lips and MIL got upset, like really bothered, like it was somehow sexual







: .

Is it bad that I haven't discouraged kisses on the lips? I don't encourage it either, I usually give kisses on the forehead anyway. It's not like she's kissing strangers at all, let alone on the lips. I just don't think it's a big deal, she's only 2. Feel free to set me straight. I certainly don't want to be damaging my daughter!!


I think there's a really good way to deal with the incest taboo:

Don't have incest.

Kissing on the lips is not inherently sexual.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Kailey kisses family, friends, the dog







on the lips, I never thought about it...sounds like your mil has some issues


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

Your MIL has major issues. Very sad.

When dd was two she would sometimes simulate a passionate kiss with dh and I, mostly with me. She'd close her eyes, cock her head from side to side, and stuck out her tongue a couple of times. I'd laugh and tell her she was silly, and say give me a real kiss now, please.

Good grief, they're babies.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I kissed my parents on the lips until I was 10 or so. I even remember wanting my mom to "bo" kiss me so I could see what it was like. (I was like 6 and was obsessed with "Bo" from "Days of our Lives" so essentially I was asking my mom to make out with me- lol) My mom of course said that was for mommy's and daddy's to do. - But this exemplifies the innocensce of our babies...
If you and your child feel comfortable kissing on the lips - no matter what age- it is completely acceptable. I mean when you think about it- what bond is more deserving of a kiss on the lips, than mother and child. Personally, I can't resist my 1 year old DD's little lips, nose, ears, etc.
Shrug it off- MIL's suck sometimes -lol


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

She's weird, your little girl is a Love Bug! My daughter actually grabs my head and gives me big smoochies and I love it!

My dad still pecks me on the lips sometimes, and I don't feel like he's trying to make out with me.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

We are also a family of lip kissers. The mister and I both grew up without affection being shown and we are doing things differently.

FIL doesn't like the lip kisses and will direct the kidlets to kiss on his cheek. I don't think there is anything wrong with that. His discomfort isn't because of anything sexual but in how he was raised. And we respect that.


----------



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

ita with everyone else - it's your MIL who has issues.
When DD (2.5) bites her tongue, she sticks it out and wants me to kiss her "owie" - I wonder what your MIL would think of THAT one LOL


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

I think kisses on the lips are fine. Even open mouth, drooly, with a hint of cheerios still stuck on her lips kisses from my 13 month old.







Those might actually be the best ones.


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

My Grandmother kisses me on the lips. It's happy I have a grandmother around to kiss me. Both my DD and DS give me kisses on the lips. I love it. I think if she is uncomfortable with it then she should initiate the kiss and kiss DD's cheek instead.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Both my DD's ages 4 and 6 still kiss lips at least with me. Dh will sometime re-direct them to his cheek. I guess he thinks they are getting to old.


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

My whole family still kisses on the lips. Honestly, my generation is mostly female cousins, so now that we're all getting married, our spouses are a little taken back by it









I see nothing wrong with an adult gently directing a kiss to the cheek, but I think just absolutely freaking out about it is uncalled for. Your daughter did nothing wrong and I would never discourage affection. Your MIL (the adult) handled it wrong. Period.

With that said, my boys kiss everyone. They all started kissing very young. When they were in daycare, they were the first ones dropped off and Miss Michelle told me they wouldn't let any of the parents leave without a kiss. I think it's cute and especially since I'm raising boys and trying not to place importance on "being tough" I'm totally encouraging it.


----------



## Orono Mom (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, ANY kind of baby kiss, lips or anywhere, is a HUGE gift! I always take it as such, even when DD had 2 handfuls of my hair so she can pull me in to kiss me.







I think your MIL has the right to gently suggest to your LO how she would like to give/recieve kisses, but hopefully she can just see the bigger picture of getting that gift oof a precious baby kiss.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah it's your MIL thats the nutter...but I agree with the previous posters, if she doesn't like it (and not in a "This is disgusting" sort of way) then personal boundries should be respected...ask Grandma to NICELY encourage DD to kiss her on the cheek. Make something up about lipstick or cold sores or something so DD doesn't feel wonky about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaska* 
ita with everyone else - it's your MIL who has issues.
When DD (2.5) bites her tongue, she sticks it out and wants me to kiss her "owie" - I wonder what your MIL would think of THAT one LOL

Same with my DS! Except his was his butt once and his penis another time...I'm sorry to say I told him no dice on kissing his penis (long story, he was running around diaper-free and fell on a toy and hurt his penis...asked me to kiss it...I kissed his leg.)


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Same with my DS! Except his was his butt once and his penis another time...I'm sorry to say I told him no dice on kissing his penis (long story, he was running around diaper-free and fell on a toy and hurt his penis...asked me to kiss it...I kissed his leg.)

Yeah one of mine requested a hurt penis kiss too and I declined - well actually I think I kissed my hand and blew it at the boo boo instead. Still worked, those magic boo boo kisses rock.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

When dd was younger she did lip on lip kisses. It was also her own idea. Nothing wrong with it. Your mil is the one with the issue. If she doesn't want to be kissed on the lips I guess you should tell dd on the cheek only for grandma.

At 7 my dd grudgingly sometimes lets people kiss her cheek or hug her- even me. Those kisses might dry up before grandma knows it anyway.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I kiss both my kids on the lips. My DH occasionally kisses his parents on the lips.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

haven't read all the responses, but we kiss on the lips. It's on the list of things I swore I'd never do as a parent (right after cosleeping... still doing that too!)


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude. Dd kisses us on the lips. I wouldnt worry about you MIL. Thats _her_ issues.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

As long as it's child-initiated, it's fine with me. I would have a problem with an adult initiating a lip kiss with a child, but maybe I'm weird that way. My two year old kisses on the lips a lot, and that's fine.


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

We are all lip kissers here too, and at 27 I still kiss my family members on the lips, Parents, Grandparents, Cousins, and most definately my kiddies. I agree with everyone that it is you MIL's issues. I also agree that you should respect her boundries and lack of comfort and ask DD to kiss her cheek.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

another vote for lip kissing


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

My kids kiss on the lips...


----------



## m9m9m9 (Jun 13, 2005)

My DD is a little over 3 and I have started telling her that she should only kiss mommy on the lips (no daddy in our family). Not because I think its wrong but bc of my friend's child.

When her DD was 4, she was touched and kissed inappropriately by a neighbor boy who was @13 and was babysitting. My friend had no reason to believe that he would ever do such a thing, he was good with the neighbor kids, he was from a "good" family (good being her description), he had sat for other kids. Up until that point my friend had never considered talking to her DD about kissing and her DD of course didn't know inherently that the kissing part was wrong (she did know about the touching being wrong) My friend decided that it would be too confusing to try and make "rules" like you can kiss Aunt so and so and Grandma but not Uncle so and so and cousin so and so she told her not to kiss anyone but her and her daddy on the lips. Too me, it seemed like a good rule. It just seemed to go along with the "touching" conversation.

~ Maggie


----------



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

Lip kissers here. Nothing at all wrong with it. I still kiss my grandfather on the lips from time to time. He's been really sick and in the hospital we couldn't really hug b/c of all the machines he was on so he got a kiss on the lips from his (favorite







) granddaughter. I'm sure it made him feel better. I kiss my 8.5 mo dd on the lips all the time.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

DS2 (3) is a definite lip-kisser. DS1 (10) is not. We just do whatever everyone is comfortable with around here.

I do draw the line when DS2 wants "to kiss like daddy" (open mouth







) Um, that's not appropriate, imo. BUT, I think it's totally normal for a 3yo to want to try things that daddy does. I can explain to him that only daddy kisses mommy like that without making it a big issue, yk?


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m9m9m9* 
My DD is a little over 3 and I have started telling her that she should only kiss mommy on the lips (no daddy in our family). Not because I think its wrong but bc of my friend's child.

When her DD was 4, she was touched and kissed inappropriately by a neighbor boy who was @13 and was babysitting. My friend had no reason to believe that he would ever do such a thing, he was good with the neighbor kids, he was from a "good" family (good being her description), he had sat for other kids. Up until that point my friend had never considered talking to her DD about kissing and her DD of course didn't know inherently that the kissing part was wrong (she did know about the touching being wrong) My friend decided that it would be too confusing to try and make "rules" like you can kiss Aunt so and so and Grandma but not Uncle so and so and cousin so and so she told her not to kiss anyone but her and her daddy on the lips. Too me, it seemed like a good rule. It just seemed to go along with the "touching" conversation.

~ Maggie

Good that it works for you, but I wouldn't make a rule like that. I think it's over-simplifying to the point that it _could_ miss the boat. There can be all sorts of inappropriate kissing that isn't on the lips. I think it would be better to discuss that some kissing gives you the "right feeling" and other kinds give you a creepy/inappropriate feeling. I think we frequently underestimate just how young children can make these distinctions.

Re: post #23 and Grandma's right to calmly ask for cheek kissing. I agree. . . sort of. I guess I'm not clear from the original post if Grandma's objection was because it gave her the heebie-jeebies personally, or because she thought it was a sexually-inappropriate move on the part of the 3-year-old granddaughter and was worried because she was doing "that sort of thing". If Grandma is just personally not liking a smooch on the lips, then it's great that she say so (as suggested: in a kind/non-inflamatory manner). But if she's saying it just b/c she thinks Granddaughter is doing something wrong/provocative, then she should get over it!

We kiss away. My toddler is really having fun with big smoochy puckered lip kisses right now. But I'm one of very few people he deems worthy!







:


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Cora is nearly ten, and we still kiss on the lips. Her dad's whole family does. It's only bad if it's made bad. She also kisses df on the lips, and I'm unconcerned.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

My 12 year old son still kisses me on the lips.

IMO there is nothing in life better than a slobbery pair of soft toddler lips laying a big on on ya.







:


----------



## Upside (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novella* 
I guess I'm not clear from the original post if Grandma's objection was because it gave her the heebie-jeebies personally, or because she thought it was a sexually-inappropriate move on the part of the 3-year-old granddaughter and was worried because she was doing "that sort of thing". If Grandma is just personally not liking a smooch on the lips, then it's great that she say so (as suggested: in a kind/non-inflamatory manner). But if she's saying it just b/c she thinks Granddaughter is doing something wrong/provocative, then she should get over it!


Well I'm not sure exactly why she got bent out of shape about it. I got the feeling she just thinks that it's inappropriately intimate, like it's something for "men and women." She's very conservative (in every sense, not just politcally) and was raised in a different country by nannies so maybe it's just not something she experienced as a kid.

I told DH about it and he reacted like he does with most things about his mom, "Well, she'll just have to get over it. That's so stupid." I guess it says more about me that my confidence is so easily shaken by a single comment. So if grandma doesn't want kisses on the lips, that's fine, but there won't be any changes in our household.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah my kids kiss on the lips and I've never discouraged. I don't see any reason to. My youngest is 15 months and only kisses on the lips. My oldest goes in and out of kissing phases. Sometimes he won't give kisses at all, sometimes only on the cheek. I go with whatever he wants.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

We are lip kissers here too. Ds is getting close to 6 and will still kiss me on the lips.

Not everyone is comfortable with lip kissing though. If grandma doesn't want a kiss on the lips, have dc kiss her on the cheek instead.


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

My DD is 2 and kisses on the lips. I've never even considered that it was weird or a problem? I think your MIL is the one with the issue, not your kiddo!


----------



## jellop (Dec 11, 2006)

We're all lip kissers here (actually, we're everywhere kissers - forehead, noses, bellybuttons, toes, legs and elbows - you get the idea).







I kiss a lot of family members on the lips - but now that I think about it, there's some I do, and some I don't. Like my grandpa - he gets kisses on the cheek. Just the way it is - I don't even think about it, it's just the way it happens. My kids kiss just about _everyone_ on the lips. Some people kind of hesitate, but my boys (3 and 5) can be pretty persistent.







My dad doesn't like lip kisses, though, and always kinda ducks out of them from the boys (the oldest will look kinda confused for a minute then, okay yea this is grandpa - kiss on cheek). I've told them simply grandpa prefers cheek kisses. No biggie - they're not traumatized or anything, and it doesn't seem to affect their confidence or feelings about kissing everyone else.









And I DO agree - my kids learn to set boundaries (and let other people know them) by understanding other people have boundaries and learning to respect them. It's totally okay (and has happened) where someone wanted hugs or something from my boys and they've said, "No thanks, I don't want to ____ right now"; "I don't feel like it"; "No, that makes me uncomfortable so I don't want to" (*older boy); an even once, "No hug, but you can shake my hand".


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Your MIL is the one with issues. DH and I still kiss our oldest on the lips, and he'll be 6 next month. In fact, DH's mom still kisses DH on the lips, and he's 25.


----------



## azfiresmbm (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow !! Never heard of such a thing ,,

WE are lip kissers ,, always have , always will


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

We kiss on the lips. I never thought anything of it until we moved to where we are now. Several people have brought up that it's inappropriate. The oddest was one day when I was getting DS from mother's morning out. He ran over "mommy!" and kissed me on the lips. Another woman's daughter then went over to kiss her mom on the lips. Her mom actually grabbed her shoulders and pushed her away. She said, "no, you don't kiss on the lips. It's not right for children to do that" all the while glaring at me. I felt terrible for the poor kid because she had no idea what she'd done wrong.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
It'd be your MIL I'd be setting straight!! Good grief, that kind of nonsense makes me crazy. When DD wasn't around I'd give her hell for demonizing such and innocent and sweet gesture. I'd make sure to tell her in no uncertain terms that she should consider herself LUCKY to get kisses from MY daughter.

Word. DD is 2.5 too, and she's a little lovebug. She kisses on the lips sometimes too, it's just whatever floats her boat at the time. I don't see anything wrong with it, especially when you are talking about family!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
It isn't weird until they try and stick their tongue in your mouth because....daddy does it to mommy.

LOL, so true! Sometimes ds will *lick* me.

My toddler kisses on the lips. I think it's sweet! Your MIL is just being a prude...i'm sure she thinks she's telling you 'for the best' though. It's not like your toddler is doing it in a sexual way though, god, some people just jump to the wrong conclusions huh?


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

We're lip kissers too. Dh still kisses his parents on the lips as well. Not a thing at all, unless someone is looking to make it one. She should be happy that she wanted to give her a kiss at all. You really have to butter my dd up to get a kiss from her. Unless you're her big brother, she'll kiss him all day long. Dh and I have to work for it


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm 25 and still kiss my mom on the lips. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm 35 and still kiss my parents on the lips!









Of course, my 3 year old DD likes to try to French me but I discourage that one.









DS spit kisses. It's cute but makes me squeam at the same time.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
It isn't weird until they try and stick their tongue in your mouth because....daddy does it to mommy.

true! and EW lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ABrez* 
I think kisses on the lips are fine. Even open mouth, drooly, with a hint of cheerios still stuck on her lips kisses from my 13 month old.







Those might actually be the best ones.









aw!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Yeah it's your MIL thats the nutter...but I agree with the previous posters, if she doesn't like it (and not in a "This is disgusting" sort of way) then personal boundries should be respected...ask Grandma to NICELY encourage DD to kiss her on the cheek. Make something up about lipstick or cold sores or something so DD doesn't feel wonky about it.

Same with my DS! Except his was his butt once and his penis another time...I'm sorry to say I told him no dice on kissing his penis (long story, he was running around diaper-free and fell on a toy and hurt his penis...asked me to kiss it...I kissed his leg.)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HelloKitty* 
Yeah one of mine requested a hurt penis kiss too and I declined - well actually I think I kissed my hand and blew it at the boo boo instead. Still worked, those magic boo boo kisses rock.









Yeah we've had requests to kiss the penis and butt. I just blow kisses as well









Older DS still kisses on the lips and he's 5. MOST of the time I'm alright with it but when he presses his lips hard against mine and starts trying to move his head back and forth like his daddy...um no. At that point I tell him that THAT kind of kissing is reserved for grown ups.

Younger DS has only kissed me a few times. He withholds the kissies







Your MIL should consider herself lucky!

I LOVE when my kids kiss me!


----------



## pia (Jul 28, 2003)

Lip kissers here! My ds is 9 and I have never thought that there was anything weird about kissing on the lips. If he doesn't want to, he will let me know.

He would kiss his grandmother on the lips when she was alive and when he was younger, but not as much as me and dh though....








This morning he said he didn't want a kiss while we were "acrobating" in bed because I had coffee breath!









That said, he sometimes smothers me in kisses and we have silly kissing games....he loves me!







:


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

It is such a cultural thing, and that can include the very small culture of your nuclear family. I know people that are totally fine with on the lip kisses between adult family members, I know I kissed my parents on the lips for a long time, probably until I went through the "PDAs with parents are uncool" phase. It isn't that unusual, though if MIL is not used to it, it may have taken her by surprise. I would just explain to her that it is something your daughter does with close family to show affection because she isn't into hugs.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We're all still lip kissers here too. Your mil may just have some issues with personal space and physical closeness....I know some people like that. It is kind of odd that she considers it sexual....I never saw a problem with it.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

My oldest daughter is 15 and she still kisses us on the lips goodnight. My 13 year old DD is not a lip kisser tho. I definately wouldn't flip over a 2 year old kissing on the lips. Your MIL sounds seriously uptight - Her poor husband







:


----------



## SarahJoy (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naless* 
I kissed my mom and dad on the lips till I was 9-10 somewhere in there.

me too. not sure when. still give hugs and cheek kisses, i just didn't wanna kiss them on the lips anymore. i honestly don't even remember HOW it happened.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
It isn't weird until they try and stick their tongue in your mouth because....daddy does it to mommy.

haha. yeaaaah. DD1 tried that before. i laughed at her and told her kids don't kiss that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I might get flamed for this, but, I think it's ok for G-ma to *calmly* say, w/o any sort of "this is wrong" implication, "Honey, I'd prefer for you to kiss me on the cheek/forehead/whatever."

agreed. i do think it's strange for a gramma to not love lovin' from their grandkid(s) but to each their own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrandiRhoades* 
Another woman's daughter then went over to kiss her mom on the lips. Her mom actually grabbed her shoulders and pushed her away. She said, "no, you don't kiss on the lips. It's not right for children to do that" all the while glaring at me. I felt terrible for the poor kid because she had no idea what she'd done wrong.

that's so so sad.







i really can't believe some people.


----------



## MamaDiane (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm 35 years old and still kiss my mom on the lips!! My dad stopped kissing me on the lips when I was about 9 or 10...I thought it was sort of sad.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Ds kisses me on the lips all the time-although lately he holds the kiss a little longer than Im comfortable with lol


----------

